# Afghan prisoners freed from Bagram amid US protests



## pardus (Feb 13, 2014)

Can't say I'm surprised by this move. 



> Sixty-five detainees have been released from Afghanistan's high-security Bagram detention centre, a move condemned by the US as "deeply regrettable".
> 
> 
> The US embassy in Kabul said some of those released were responsible for the deaths of Afghan civilians, and Afghan and coalition troops.
> ...




http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-26166949
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-26166949


----------



## AWP (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh yeah. Enough evidence on some of them to be tried and probably convicted in our weak-ass legal system, but here it isn't good enough and so they walk? This summer will be one to remember....


----------



## Brill (Feb 13, 2014)

So much less paperwork to just leave them on the obj.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 13, 2014)

We REALLY, REALLY, need to pull his PSD and let Afghans take over.

I am 100% convinced he has signed on with either the taliban or Al-Quada


----------



## pardus (Feb 14, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> Oh yeah. Enough evidence on some of them to be tried and probably convicted in our weak-ass legal system, but here it isn't good enough and so they walk? This summer will be one to remember....



Not that I have any personal experience with this, but I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of these guys were never tried at all...


----------



## ZmanTX (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm reading "The Only Thing Worth Dying For" and I got to say it's crazy to think how much Karzai has changed over 12 years. From testifying in hearings regarding the way the Taliban treated the people in A-Stan to then accusing the US of being the problem... 

IMO the guy will get what is coming to him, maybe even from someone he lets out of a detention center.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Feb 14, 2014)

Zach M said:


> I'm reading "The Only Thing Worth Dying For" and I got to say it's crazy to think how much Karzai has changed over 12 years. From testifying in hearings regarding the way the Taliban treated the people in A-Stan to then accusing the US of being the problem...
> 
> IMO the guy will get what is coming to him, maybe even from someone he lets out of a detention center.


 
I read that on my way over here and my first thought was, "what happened to the guy in the book?!?"



Freefalling said:


> Oh yeah. Enough evidence on some of them to be tried and probably convicted in our weak-ass legal system, but here it isn't good enough and so they walk? This summer will be one to remember....


 
It's not good enough because they are in jail because of us.  I agree, it's going to get a little sporty here...


----------



## JHD (Feb 14, 2014)

Karzai says it is of no concern to the US?  I think it is if their release puts our people at risk, which it does.  I agree.  Where is the Karzai from 12 years ago?  I feel bad for the civilians there who don't have much choice, but I wish we could just pull our people out and leave it to him.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 14, 2014)

I still wonder if the near hit from that bomb scrambled his brains.


----------



## Brill (Feb 14, 2014)

pardus said:


> Not that I have any personal experience with this, but I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of these guys were never tried at all...



I seriously doubt it's actually against Afghan "law" to kill or injure Americans or ISAF members.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 14, 2014)

pardus said:


> Not that I have any personal experience with this, but I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of these guys were never tried at all...



There is a very high evidential bar to get over in order to get someone into Parwan.  They might not have had a trial per se (this is Afghanistan, after all) but if they were in that prison, there was enough evidence against them to satisfy a system in which a majority of people brought in get released after just a couple of weeks.  I'd wager a substantial amount of money that not only most if not all of them are dirty, but also most if not all of them immediately return to the fight.


----------



## Brill (Feb 14, 2014)

Marauder06 said:


> There is a very high evidential bar to get over in order to get someone into Parwan.  They might not have had a trial per se (this is Afghanistan, after all) but if they were in that prison, there was enough evidence against them to satisfy a system in which a majority of people brought in get released after just a couple of weeks.  I'd wager a substantial amount of money that not only most if not all of them are dirty, but also most if not all of them immediately return to the fight.



The overwhelming majority of the guys we captured were repeat offenders and less than five were sent up higher.


----------



## AWP (Feb 14, 2014)

And people wonder why I say that half of the truth is unbeliveable.


----------



## pardus (Feb 14, 2014)

Marauder06 said:


> There is a very high evidential bar to get over in order to get someone into Parwan.  They might not have had a trial per se (this is Afghanistan, after all) but if they were in that prison, there was enough evidence against them to satisfy a system in which a majority of people brought in get released after just a couple of weeks.  I'd wager a substantial amount of money that not only most if not all of them are dirty, but also most if not all of them immediately return to the fight.



I'm sure that's the case with the vast majority of PWs there.



lindy said:


> I seriously doubt it's actually against Afghan "law" to kill or injure Americans or ISAF members.



Very interesting point. 
I wonder what laws/authority they were arrested/detained under, and how that changed when the prison was handed over to the Afghan govt?


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 15, 2014)

SOWT said:


> We REALLY, REALLY, need to pull his PSD and let Afghans take over.
> 
> I am 100% convinced he has signed on with either the taliban or Al-Quada



Of course he has! He's a Pashtun- they're not known for being loyal but for being pragmatic to the situation at the time.


----------

